# Bryce Canyon N.p To Blanding, Utah



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We leave on June 16th for a two week trip to southern Utah. We'll be staying several nights near Bryce Canyon, then heading east to Blanding Utah. Google maps suggests Hwy 12 to 24 to 95, then 191 north into Blanding. Approximately 289 miles. Has anyone driven this route before? OK for towing our 26' Outback? Looks pretty twisty. Every other route looks ALOT longer. Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We've done part of that route a couple of times - Bryce Canyon NP to Capitol Reef NP - without any problems, although we drove it in the other direction. We used our 2006 F-250 diesel towing our 2006 Outback 26RKS.

We've also driven the route from Blanding to Natural Bridges National Monument, then backtracked a bit and took the Moki Dugway (higway 261) south from highway 95. There may be no scarier road in the U.S. It's gravel and drops 1100 feet in a series of 5 mph switch backs.

Here's a photo:









And here's the link to the *Moki Dugway*.

Nevertheless it's all really gorgeous country, you wonder how Utah got so many interesting National Parks, it's almost not fair!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for the reply Raynardo. Awesome picture! May need to give that trail a shot. My wife will probably have her eyes closed shut the entire way down! I checked the other "higher" route using 89 to hwy 70/50 then down 191. Google maps says that way will take about 35 minutes longer and there are more places for gas and food. I'll have to save that scenic route for another time.


----------

